# Temporary Resident Visa duration of stay?



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi guys
I'm new here and I like this forum. It can be very useful 

I was going to apply for temporary resident visa to Canada to take an exam there. Actually my exam is just for couple of days so I wanted to know if this will make them give me a visa with a short duration like a month or less ?? or is it all fixed durations for the temporary resident visas?? 
I hope i can get an answer soon coz i really wanna stay there beyond my exam and may be apply for a work permit if i get a job offer.

Thank you


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

There are many types of visas that are temporary: work permit, WX-1, student, business, and tourist.

Which of these visas are you gonna try to get? They can also all have different terms, like someone might have a 1-year tourist visa, and another person have a 6-month tourist visa.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jan74 said:


> There are many types of visas that are temporary: work permit, WX-1, student, business, and tourist.
> 
> Which of these visas are you gonna try to get? They can also all have different terms, like someone might have a 1-year tourist visa, and another person have a 6-month tourist visa.


Well, as I mentioned, I'm going there for an exam that will take a couple of days !! So obviously I'll have to apply for a tourist visa. I just don't know if they're gonna give me a one-month visa for example or what ? NO IDEA !!


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Usually they give, that I know, at least 6 months. They'll demand to see your return ticket when you fly there though.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jan74 said:


> Usually they give, that I know, at least 6 months. They'll demand to see your return ticket when you fly there though.


Well...if it's at least 6 months it'll be perfect 
Thanks for you reply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smart_1985 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new here and I like this forum. It can be very useful
> 
> I was going to apply for temporary resident visa to Canada to take an exam there. Actually my exam is just for couple of days so I wanted to know if this will make them give me a visa with a short duration like a month or less ?? or is it all fixed durations for the temporary resident visas??
> ...


There is no such thing as a visa to allow you to take an exam here. You may enter as a visitor for up to six months. The time allotted is at the discretion of the IO. You may seek employment and if you receive a job offer the employer must apply for permission to hire a non-Canadian. If permission granted (it isn't always) you can then apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which will give you a work permit but only for that employer.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> There is no such thing as a visa to allow you to take an exam here. You may enter as a visitor for up to six months. The time allotted is at the discretion of the IO. You may seek employment and if you receive a job offer the employer must apply for permission to hire a non-Canadian. If permission granted (it isn't always) you can then apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which will give you a work permit but only for that employer.


Thanks bro, that's what i really intend to do, i just want to be sure abt the 6 months period u know...i'll need time to find a job.. wish me good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot be sure of getting a 6 month allotment. As I said it's at the IO's discretion. Make sure you have a return ticket.
Good Luck.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

And I'd say preferably a return ticket for like, 30 or 45 days afterwards. If you come with a late scheduled return ticket and little in the way of money, you will face problems.

Better to later reschedule your ticket and pay fees if you're allowed a longer stay than to already look like you don't want to ever go back.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jan74 said:


> And I'd say preferably a return ticket for like, 30 or 45 days afterwards. If you come with a late scheduled return ticket and little in the way of money, you will face problems.
> 
> Better to later reschedule your ticket and pay fees if you're allowed a longer stay than to already look like you don't want to ever go back.


Thanks for ur reply man. I just had a small question ?? as far as i know, I have to apply for the visa 1st then book the ticket if i'm accepted !! What's the use of booking a return ticket 30-45 days later then if i'd be already accepted for the visa !
I think i need some explaination on this  thank u again..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you receive a visa to visit Canada you should/must book a return ticket. If you arrive on a one-way ticket the IO may well deduce that you do not intend to return to your homeland and refuse you entry. The airline connecting with Canada may refuse you boarding without a return ticket.
It is also possible that you may well be refused a visa altogether if Canadian Immigration considers you may not return to Egypt.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If you receive a visa to visit Canada you should/must book a return ticket. If you arrive on a one-way ticket the IO may well deduce that you do not intend to return to your homeland and refuse you entry. The airline connecting with Canada may refuse you boarding without a return ticket.
> It is also possible that you may well be refused a visa altogether if Canadian Immigration considers you may not return to Egypt.


Yeah I see, but still, the return ticket can be after 5 months for example if I'm granted a 6 months tourist visa....right ? no need to make it so soon..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should book a round trip ticket based on the length of the visa granted.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You should book a round trip ticket based on the length of the visa granted.


cool


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

People often take the plane tickets with them for the visa interview. It is not a requirement, but it sure helps.

In fact I have a tourist visa interview for the US tomorrow, and as I have no ticket (I want the visa to be able to drive to the US from Toronto), I expect I'll face problems getting the visa. In the past, I've taken my plane tickets to visa interviews and was out of there with no questions asked after a minute.

This is also why travel agents procure tourist visas much easier than regular people do: they book the tickets first.

There is also however the money issue: if you declare you have little money with you, and have a ticket booked for 6 months later, you WILL face problems upon entering the country. They know that anyone planning on staying 6 months on 2,000 dollars, for example, is going to be procuring illegal work. How else would you support yourself? And based on that info, they may deny your entry regardless of your previously obtained visa.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jan74 said:


> People often take the plane tickets with them for the visa interview. It is not a requirement, but it sure helps.
> 
> In fact I have a tourist visa interview for the US tomorrow, and as I have no ticket (I want the visa to be able to drive to the US from Toronto), I expect I'll face problems getting the visa. In the past, I've taken my plane tickets to visa interviews and was out of there with no questions asked after a minute.
> 
> ...


well...that was really helpful, but what if i book the plane tickets and i got denied for the visa ??!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jan74 said:


> People often take the plane tickets with them for the visa interview. It is not a requirement, but it sure helps.
> 
> In fact I have a tourist visa interview for the US tomorrow, and as I have no ticket (I want the visa to be able to drive to the US from Toronto), I expect I'll face problems getting the visa. In the past, I've taken my plane tickets to visa interviews and was out of there with no questions asked after a minute.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's realistic to buy airline tickets unless you are in possession of a visa. You should have a full explanation as to why you want to visit USA/CANADA. Also have solid evidence of sufficient funds with which to support yourself.


----------



## nasirabdulsalam (Jul 2, 2011)

You have to assume the border officer will have access to every document you submitted to the consular officer so do not take chances simply because you have a document that frankly only allows you to knock on the door(not get in)


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't think it's realistic to buy airline tickets unless you are in possession of a visa. You should have a full explanation as to why you want to visit USA/CANADA. Also have solid evidence of sufficient funds with which to support yourself.


I guess so too !


----------



## priaa13 (Jul 16, 2011)

but I would like to add one thing here once you land and are clearing immigration do not tell them you are here for an exam , stick to original story here to visit for a short stay .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

priaa13 said:


> but I would like to add one thing here once you land and are clearing immigration do not tell them you are here for an exam , stick to original story here to visit for a short stay .


A sin of omission is the same as a lie. If asked why you came to Canada tell the truth. If a lie is detected it could forever damage your chance of immigrating here.


----------



## priaa13 (Jul 16, 2011)

It not a lie its called aberration of truth little twisted to suit one interest . My point is just saying that do not tell you are here for exam , just a short stay. And the minute one says truth that I am here for exam , the next step from immigration officer would be deport . anyway its a suggestion not a dictat one chooses what one wants to follow.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry but "short stay" with no specifics will come off worse than "for an exam".


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

I see  thanks for the piece of info


----------

